
Employee-job fit - jackaltman
https://medium.com/@jaltma/employee-job-fit-e1f15e0ad7dc
======
Jarred
Really like this concept -- people talk a lot about product market fit but the
same applies with employees/coworkers in my experience. It really just clicks
or it doesn’t.

